# 4Cyl Burnout? and Highway speeds?



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey people. I've only had my truck a couple months now and I've had on the factory size tires, tires too small and now tires too big. It won't chirp the tires at any size, anyone with the 4 cyl able to do that? Is it that gutless for everyone or just mine?

And my truck struggles with maintaining highway speeds too, if I accelerate up to speed and then level out in overdrive it will slowly loses speed until it downshifts to pick up speed again.:wtf:


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

when was the last time a tune up was done?


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

well I started the tune up. I got the air filter, fuel filter, cap, rotor and wires done. Stuck on the spark plugs, only 2 came out easy. Didnt get the muffler replaced, but it has a huge hole so it needs to be. And haven't got the seafoam and oil change done yet either.

Do you have a 4cyl that can squawk the tires?


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

I accidentally spin the tires in my 97 4cyl more often than I'd like. I think it has gotten less since I've had oversize tires though.


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

4cyl automatic trans? if everything is working correctly your not going to get any squeel between shifts - too slow and too soft. if you dont care about longevity put it in nuetral, tach it out and slam it in drive hahaha...probally about the only way your gonna get the tires spinning (dont do this, transmissions are expensive)


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah it's an auto. I was just thinking that if people usually can squawk the tires and I can't then that would confirm my lack of power suspicions.


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

do a tuneup and compression test while your at it - seat of your pants dynos are unreliable 

You have plugs that have been in the head long enough to seize - I would imagine they are past their prime...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Hardbodies, no matter what the engine, were never considered to be "powerhouses."


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Het Atom. I've got the 4 cylinder in my '97 4WD.

I'm pretty sure that the chances of me chirping my tires are right up there with Gaddaffi getting the Nobel Peace Prize.

Two words come to mind with my truck's performance; gutless and fuelhog (is that a word?) Don't get me wrong, I love my truck. But if I wanna' let the ponies outta' the barn I better hope I'm going downhill with a good tailwind. And my truck's a standard...can't imagine what an automatic must be like. But seriously, I struggle to get up moderate grades in 5th gear...4th ain't much better. To be fair, mine is a 4WD so it's carrying around a lot more weight than the 2WD.

I read somewhere that the '96 and '97 KA24's had a different cam that made emissions better, but at the cost of performance. Dunno'.

Gonna' get the winter re-treads off this weekend and back to summer tires. Maybe that'll make a difference? *sigh*


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Grug! that makes me feel better. I was actually wondering if I would do better if it were a standard. (besides that when I drive stick I love to coast in neutral which would improve the MPG)


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

I talked to the previous owner. he said the plugs are about 3 years old. His grandfather bought it new, so he knew where it's been and says it never had enough spunk to chirp the tires. He never had problems with highway speeds though. I got the engine light recently and got the vehicle speed sensor code...well my tires are far larger than stock, so I'm not surprised by that. I'm thinking transmission now as far as not holding speed in overdrive.


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

My air temperature sensor wires snapped off today, and the truck wont start. while searching for that problem I found a 2nd spot on the wires to the same sensor that had one wire frayed and the other exposed and they could have been touching off...

The Hanes book says that sensor controls the ignition timing when the temp of the air is high. Sooo, like doing highway speeds for a long trip?? possibly why the truck runs poorly at high speeds?


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

I replaced the sensor and patched the wires and the truck still won't hold speed over 90 Kms/hr. 

Still thinking Transmission....


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I think you've definitely got more than the gutless 4 cylinder issue. My KA24 4WD beast, which has the aerodynamics of a King Tiger tank, will hold highway speeds and continue to slowly accelerate (on level roads). Most I've had it going is 125km/h, but then things start to shake a little.

Did you ever do a compression check? I think Canadian Tire will probably lend you a compression gauge through the 'lend a tool' program...seriously. I've used pullers, brake line flaring tools and other items through that program.

As far as automatic transmission issues go...that's outta' my league.


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey. So I finally did the muffler, seafoam, and oil change....and BAM! this little piggy goes weeeeeeeeeeee! That shit was like magic. I didn't get the white cloud, but immediately after the seafoam I could feel and see the difference. to drive around a muddy parking lot I actually apply the gas pedal...now I feel it with my boot and it's bouncing along. The tach bounces up now, like I stopped towing something too heavy. And it will travel down the highway at any speed and hold it!

She won't burn out going straight, but on dry pavement if I kick the gas and turn she'll spin em! And with the exhaust leak gone now I can REALLY hear the timing chain noise!! I guess thats next along with bodywork.


----------



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

Did you use seafoam for the fuel or for the oil?

My truck's behavior is inconsistent. It's not nearly as problematic as yours, but I can tell it's not up to snuff...


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

I used seafoam the way they reccomended it. 1/3 in the gas tank, 1/3 in the crankcase(the oil), and 1/3 into a vaccuum line. I added mine under the airfilter.


----------

